# Flathead



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

30lb.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

That's the smallest looking 30 I've ever seen. Nice job though!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

I caught a 49 also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Just telling ya what my digital scales say


juggerman said:


> I caught a 49 also
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

49lb.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice Work!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Great picture of that 49 ponder. Your daughter looks like she is flat out scared of that fish..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch and pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Saltfork does have some huge Cat's !! Great Job !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Nice cat for sure.
The look on the kids face says it all.
Kudos to dad for taking the time to take his kids fishing and making lifetime memories.


----------



## OhioCatfisherman (Apr 26, 2013)

I’m down at saltfork for the week, never had much luck with flatheads, I’ve tried every time I come down to get into one but never do. Anyone have any tips/tricks/suggestions that might help me out? I’m currently in one of the cabins as far as my locations on the lake.


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

4-8 fow


OhioCatfisherman said:


> I’m down at saltfork for the week, never had much luck with flatheads, I’ve tried every time I come down to get into one but never do. Anyone have any tips/tricks/suggestions that might help me out? I’m currently in one of the cabins as far as my locations on the lake.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

